

Software Freedom Law Center effectively blesses Microsoft's Android/Linux deals - scholia
http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/05/software-freedom-law-center-effectively.html

======
kmasters
The headline is a little misleading. What SFLC is saying is that patent
licensing agreements are orthogonal to enumerated license terms of the GPL.

The construction of a patent claim has little to do with the license terms of
the source.

Since no Android device makers will bother to challenge MS in court, we'll
never really know what cards if any MS is holding. Must be nice to make
millions of dollars for making a phone call.

